# Lowrance Transducer Mounting



## Lowry107 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just purchased a Lowrance unit (i believe it was the Elite 4, im not looking at it right now) and I have never mounted a transducer before, nor do i know how to. Can anyone on here help explain the best way to mount them to an aluminum flat bottom? i have a tracker 1542, and im a little skeptical of putting in on the TM like the instructions suggest you can. I am also a little skeptical of drilling a hole through the transom. If anyone has some pictures of their installtion or any advice at all for that matter, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Lowry


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out the last couple of pages in the link to my build. I used a bread board from Wally World.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I glued to 1/2" cutting boards together and mounted that to the transom, then mounted the transducer to the the cutting board. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=24141


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 18, 2012)

Once the cutting board is attached to the boat, what do you use to attach the transducer to the cutting board?


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 18, 2012)

moloch16 said:


> Once the cutting board is attached to the boat, what do you use to attach the transducer to the cutting board?



Attach the cutting board to the transom with stainless steel screws coated with marine sealant, I use 3M, above the waterline. Then use stainless steel screws that are short enough not to go clear through the cutting board to attach the transducer.


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to try glueing the cutting board using 3M 5200 and see if that holds before putting a screw through the hull. Wasn't sure a screw would hold in the cutting board plastic as it's pretty soft, but if it works for y'all should be ok


----------



## Lowry107 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys, i just dont know if i want the transducer wire running over the back of the boat or not. I would rather have it drilled through the boat, but i really dont want that big of a hole in my boat either!


----------



## nlester (Apr 19, 2012)

I would not want any holes in my hull that were not filled by screws and sealed. All the installations I have seen on an aluminum boat have been over the transom and down the back. The bread board offers you the most flexability.

I would want as few holes in my boat as possible but using screws through the hull is not as big a deal as it seems. First of all the screw fills the hole and you can use sealant. Secondly, even if there is a leak around a rivet or screw, the seepage is minor and easily sealed later. I doubt you would get more than a cup of water per trip.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 19, 2012)

When mounting a transducer u must have the crease of the transducer to line directly up with the bottom of the boat.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 19, 2012)

I screwed the bracket into a small piece of painted ply board then glued it to the transom using 5200. Works great. Unfortunately one of the screws I used wasn't stainless... [-X


----------

